# Eucalyptus Ice



## WhiteLyeSoapCo (Jul 1, 2008)

This one just cured a couple of weeks ago and I've already sold out of my first batch!

Has anyone used Eucalyptus Essential Oil? A customer specially requested it for it's aroma and she was right on! Its warming and cooling feeling make it an amazing companion to the shea butter!


----------



## WhiteLyeSoapCo (Jul 1, 2008)

so sorry...i forgot to resize these babies!! my apologizes!


----------



## zajanatural (Jul 1, 2008)

I love Eucalyptus! And those bars are lovely.


----------



## WhiteLyeSoapCo (Jul 1, 2008)

I love your soaps zaja!


----------



## pepperi27 (Jul 1, 2008)

Those are yummy soapies!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice bars, I love the smooth sides! 8)


----------



## luvmy3cats (Jul 1, 2008)

Very pretty!!  I bet the eucalyptus is nice!


----------



## kwahlne (Jul 1, 2008)

Wow, that's beautiful!  Did you use anything for color?


----------



## digit (Jul 1, 2008)

Absolutely wonderful!! They LOOK cool and icy.   

I am wondering about the coloring, too. I see them as very soft blue/green.

Digit


----------



## Woodi (Jul 1, 2008)

I use eucalyptus eo a lot, it's a best seller here, and I like it myself. I like the color of your soap.


----------



## WhiteLyeSoapCo (Jul 1, 2008)

I used green pigment, just a dash though!


----------



## IanT (Jul 1, 2008)

that sounds like my calves would love it right now...icecoooool aaah


----------



## digit (Jul 2, 2008)

I am so enamoured with this soap!    Now I have to ask, how did you get that "frosty" look? It is so perfect for the scent and color.

Digit


----------



## digit (Jul 5, 2008)

Tell me, tell me please.......how did you get the frosty look?  :roll: 

It is so perfect for this soap!

Digit


----------



## georgiastray (Jul 6, 2008)

What a great combination of the EO with shea - gotta give this one a try. Love the 'icy' look, too!


----------



## Godiva (Jul 7, 2008)

Love the color & EO - they look inviting.


----------



## thenaturalway (Jul 8, 2008)

Those look really nice! They do have an "icy" look to them.  Great job!


----------



## WhiteLyeSoapCo (Jul 15, 2008)

digit - sorry for the delay!

i used a very small pinch of green oxide pigment....that's it!


----------



## digit (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks.......I was thinking maybe some white sparkly mica sprinkled on top for the "icy" look.

Digit


----------

